# Trade Magazines



## Homer (Jul 24, 2011)

We have been in the Contract Cleaning Industry for almost 40 years as contractors, equipment & chemical manufacturers as well as suppliers of parts and accessories world wide. We are looking to expand into the painting industry and want to adveritse in trade magazines but have no idea where to start. Who do you receive magazines from and what are your recommendations as far as most widly read.

Thanks,
John


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum John. You could try American Painting Contractor or The Paint Dealer.. You could also advertise here on the forum by buying a banner ad, contact the owner here.
Good Luck


----------

